# Life span of black worms??



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Didn't know where to put this. I first found black worms about a week ago when changing the water and got more tonight (Alive!). I haven't feed live worms in probably 3 weeks. I have only found them in the tank with larger gravel so I guess the fish just could get to them. The first time I found them I dropped them into the other tank and created a free for all. How long can they live?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

A long time actually if you are refering to their lifespans. I have seen from a couple sites that sell them that if taken care of properly and fed they can live for 2+ years. In the tank substrate i would bet they are going to live a long time, well a elast until something picks them off when they poke their heads out.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks

I am still getting mostly live ones out the gravel and they reproduce pretty quickly as well. I have been finding a lot that are about a third of the size you get from the store. I think this may be why my nitrates were starting to hang around 20.


----------

